

Music That Makes You Dumb - brandnewly
http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/

======
unalone
I love charts like this, but I don't believe in them because they use
something arbitrary like SAT score. I'd hate to live in a world where people
were judged by SAT scores; the people within my SAT range are very frequently
less interesting than people with scores much lower than me. (I had a score
1510, which places me in the range along with "people whose lives are so
miserable they will willingly take SAT prep courses".)

The most interesting correlation is the one between the slightly edgier rock
groups and low SAT scores. I know many bright people who are into the edgier
scenes, and most of them are the sorts of people who took the SATs too
hungover to read the tests in front of them. So the test only works if you're
willing to say that everybody puts equal effort into the SATs.

I also think it's hilarious that "classic rocks" includes Queen, AC/DC, Elton
John, and Bob Dylan. When your category is that diverse, it's essentially
meaningless. I similarly like that Beethoven is the only composer held
separate from "classical."

------
KevBurnsJr
Seeing all electronic music lumped together as "Techno" makes me angry. 1310
(740 math).

